# TVL - Travel.com.au Limited



## motorway (28 April 2007)

Stocks like this tend to have wider swings ( like the hypodermics through the top overbought line )

But I see TVL has being in a valid uptrend as I have drawn the channel
IF so this should be a  good entry point in this vicinity
good risk reward .. We have a horizontal range as well ..

There is good reaction  off support ,volume off the bottom , new demand..
There was No real supply in the test 
There was No real supply in the entire retrace back from the high..

Typical wide swings in a less liquid stock

motorway


----------

